# Tech Riders(grumble grumble..mutiny mutiny)



## Chris Chapman (Sep 16, 2006)

Our tour season is in swing with concerts and tours starting to hit, simple question of the day....

Has anyone seen a Tech Rider that actually matches or is accurate to what the tour actually has? In 9 years of doing this I have only had 3 riders that were even CLOSE to being accurate.

Just venting a little here but I am SO tired of light plots and setup diagrams, and backline lists that simp0ly do not match the tour.

Makes load in and setups a pain in the...

-Chris


----------



## Footer (Sep 16, 2006)

Chris Chapman said:


> Our tour season is in swing with concerts and tours starting to hit, simple question of the day....
> Has anyone seen a Tech Rider that actually matches or is accurate to what the tour actually has? In 9 years of doing this I have only had 3 riders that were even CLOSE to being accurate.
> Just venting a little here but I am SO tired of light plots and setup diagrams, and backline lists that simp0ly do not match the tour.
> Makes load in and setups a pain in the...
> -Chris



Most theatre shows that come in are usually correctish, but they have to fit alot tighter and the decisions on looks have allready been made and burried in concrete. What I have found is when the riders are put together and sent out to the venues is usually way to early to write everything in stone. So when they get to actually hitting the road the show as changed so much that the rider is completly out of wack. Then there are the rider "groundplans" that I really can't stand. I always love when the engineer jumps off the bus and walks in and goes wtf is all this stuff, (that we just spent 6 hours loading in). Even better, alot of shows that come in don't carry their own PA, so we hire it out and their engineer runs it, and we end up having to rent about twice the gear that is needed because the rider is too out of date....


----------



## Chris Chapman (Sep 16, 2006)

High point of last year:

Had to bring a Union Electrician to complete hookup to Roadshow Disconnect. The ME asks why this electrician is here. I tell him that it's in the rider. He responds, "Oh that's why they keep showing up for load ins. We never have used 'em yet."

We were the next to last date for this tour.


----------



## Peter (Sep 16, 2006)

I did a big concert today... the band showed up short a member (who apparently has not been part of the goup for a few months now) and with 2 fewer vocal inputs then needed, and they proceeded to want to rearange where they wanted to be on the stage after I had made up this nice plot based of the diagram in their rider!


----------



## audioslavematt (Sep 17, 2006)

Riders are never right. It's almost a cardinal rule of the industry. I've only saw one light plot that needed updating. Input lists are right on occasions. My favorites are the riders that spec 52-channel desks, when only about 30 are going to be used.


----------



## BillESC (Sep 17, 2006)

Ryders are usually "best case" documents and are based on the largest anticipated venue the act will play.

It is always prudent to have a phone conversation with the Technical Director for the show prior to their arrival. Face it, the act is on the road and they would really like to have as easy a day as possible. TD's can be flexible if you can be flexible.


----------



## RiffRaff54 (Sep 19, 2006)

I hate riders. especially the food they want, ever look at that? they dont eat/drink half of it. 
the stage plot is always wrong, always.
and i love in the lighting section when they say 3 washes, what color washes do you want?
like i said, i hate riders


----------



## Peter (Sep 20, 2006)

Yep, I did another small concert today, and the rider anticipated another person being there, who wasnt! At least for me recently, the rider modifications have all involved the band needing less then anticipated!


----------

